# Pinball Wizard multi fx unit



## cooder (Jan 6, 2021)

I have posted about this extensively over at Madbean pedals and some of you might have seen it there, however since that is a 'members only' area 'll post it here as well. And there's some pedalpcb boards buried in there as well 
Link to Madbean is here btw: https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=32240.msg309830#msg309830

The idea for this was the kinda nutty notion of what an 'ideal' multi pedal would look like to me.
I wanted to minimize the downsides of multi builds by adding several effects loop to splice in outside pedals if I feel like it.
Also have expression pedal options on modulation effects.
And something to keep me (in)-sane and outta mischief during lockdown.

You might say its a bit bonkers. I won't argue with that.
All I can say is: “The year was 2020.” Makes it look mild in comparison.












The enclosure is DIY, bent from 2mm alu sheet. Bottom and sides are made of alu composite and alu extrusions.
Enclosure is 600mm wide and 250 mm deep.

Labels are laser decal which are in 7 pieces because of size.
I made an acrylic faceplate, bent to shape with heat gun to protect it.

Here's the demo video. I drastically cut it down to 10min and that doesn't cover anywhere near all. I think it shows the general idea and sounds of most circuits and also the expression pedal use.
I edited most of my waffling and knob twiddling out to get it to a reasonable length, hope you enjoy and that it makes sense.





Here's a video (3min long) that show the making in chronological steps:






Switching is with relay switches at front and end of chain to allow for individual stomping and in the middle core section the JMK epic looper for some programmable selection (banks 1 to 5) as well as individual selection on bank 0.

Signal flow: at input first a  bypassable Klon buffer, going into two selectable compressors, the MB Afterlife and a DOD280 workalike on my self designed board. Those are switchable via footswitch.

Next footswitch switches FX loop A and /or  Fuzz Factory on JMK board. If Fuzz Factory is not selected I have an FX loop that's switchable via footswitch, good one for a wah for example. If Fuzz Factory is selected the FX loop can still be used and the pedal in loop would go into Fuzz Factory.

Next footswitch (Boost 1) two boosters: MB Fatpants JR and a EQD Speaker cranker boost on self designed board, both can be individually on or in series. Also has another FX loop in that can be used same way as above, with or without boosters, to switch external pedal in and out.

Another footswitch (Boost 2) with two boosters: Catalinbread Naga Viper boost on self designed board, wired before OD section, and Catalinbread Varioboost wired after OD section, both can be individually on or in series.

First footswitch of JMK Epic looper, labelled 'Vibe' has first modulation section with EQD The Depth style UniVibe on Pedal pcb board, Phase 45 on MBP board and Catalinbread Pareidolia on Pedal pcb board. Each can be individual or all in series (madness). The are also going through a JMK Paralyzer circuit on self designed board. So I can blend them in and out with external expression pedal and the mixer has also a dial on dash which is deactivated when exp pedal is plugged in. See last three minutes of demo video for it, it's groovy.

Next footswitch is Overdrive section and another FX loop, Overdrives are Fairfield Barbershop, Superjudge Marshall style OD (thanks Juansolo!), both on self designed board. Cornish SS-2 on JMK board. If non are pre selcted it switches just the FX loop.

Fuzz section is next on middle footswitch, Skreddy Lunar module, Fulltone Soulbender  both on self designed board. BOG Deep Trip on Pedalpcb board.
Fuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Next footswitch is “Phase” and FX loop D is for section with Mutron phaser on Kugill board, Phase 90 on MBP board and Cardinal Harmonic Tremolo on 1776 board.
This modulation section is again through a JMK Paralyzer circuit on homebrew board that can be used with exp pedal and the interesting thing is that if I have for example the Mutron pre selected it would blend between 100% Mutron to 100% FX loop.
If nothing in FX loop that means clean.
If I put say another Fuzz in there it would blend seamlessly between phaser and external Fuzz. Nutty combinations and swirly goodness possible all the way to seasickness.

Next and last footswitch of epic looper is just one (!) effect, but it's a real goodie: the Dirtbaby delay, how sweet it sounds on a MBP board.

Remaining footswitches after the epic looper are another tremolo (Grindcustom Electric Boogaloo), Hamlet delay (Thanks Jon Patton!) on self designed board, Rub-a-Dub reverb on self designed board, and two boosters at the end on one footswitch: EP booster on self designed board and SHO on Rullywow board.

Very last circuit on toggle (because I leave it typically always on) is Aion version of Sonic Stomp on Aion board.

The 'High Score' display shows the supply voltage of external laptop style Powersupply.
There's 5 AUX  9V power jacks to supply external pedals if I plug them into FX loops, so I don't need to mess around with another powersupply.

Inside:











The 'ball in play' is the bank switch to go with the theme.







Thanks for all the inspiration, sharing and fun on the forum here, the knowledge and pcbs and all! Great to have a bunch of circuits in here from various and notoriously well known pcb sellers  .

Thanks for looking and checking it out.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 6, 2021)

This thing is bonkers, in a great way!
💯 on the execution!
Thanks for all the documentation, fun to read/watch.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 6, 2021)

I’ll give you 50 bucks for it.


----------



## cooder (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’ll give you 50 bucks for it.


... the shipping cost will kill it though...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sometimes you hear people say things like "you won the internet today", today you won everything. That is outstanding and truly amazing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 6, 2021)

cooder said:


> ... the shipping cost will kill it though...



You drive a hard bargain, 60 it is.


----------



## cooder (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> You drive a hard bargain, 60 it is.


I'll keep the bidding open for now...


----------



## cooder (Jan 6, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Sometimes you hear people say things like "you won the internet today", today you won everything. That is outstanding and truly amazing.


Cheers Dan!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jan 6, 2021)

THIS. IS. AMAZING! On all levels. 

I especially like all the FX loops and expression access ... and the pinball theme ... and ....

Chapeau !


----------



## cjonesplay (Jan 6, 2021)

This is an incredible achievement and such an inspiration. Probably the GREATEST ANALOG PEDAL EVER MADE!!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 6, 2021)

Spectacular work!!!


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 6, 2021)

JFC! This just made 2021! 
going to bonkers town!
Awesome.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 6, 2021)

WOW. Amazing. Love the gut shot.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 6, 2021)

Did you have to do anything special for the power (I saw you're using a laptop PSU, so I assume there's a regulator and distribution board in there somewhere)? I'm always worried about noise when I do multi-builds and this would be the ultimate!


----------



## bschobs (Jan 7, 2021)

Holy $%#!

That’s totally badass


----------



## cooder (Jan 7, 2021)

Cheers for the comments guys, glad you find it interesting!


p_wats said:


> Did you have to do anything special for the power (I saw you're using a laptop PSU, so I assume there's a regulator and distribution board in there somewhere)? I'm always worried about noise when I do multi-builds and this would be the ultimate!


Yes laptop powersupply feeds internally 6 regulators, so that keeps the circuits a bit seperated from each other in blocks and seems to work for me here. I guess there's no absolute rules about that, a bit of trial and error and getting the wiring in the right places. Luckily I didn't have to fiddle around with that too much.


----------



## p_wats (Jan 7, 2021)

cooder said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, glad you find it interesting!
> 
> Yes laptop powersupply feeds internally 6 regulators, so that keeps the circuits a bit seperated from each other in blocks and seems to work for me here. I guess there's no absolute rules about that, a bit of trial and error and getting the wiring in the right places. Luckily I didn't have to fiddle around with that too much.


Nice! Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Hexjibber (Jan 7, 2021)

Pardon my French but I mean holy f*ckin sh*t dude, that is one impressive piece of work! My brain can't quite take it all in! Truly amazing!


----------



## zgrav (Jan 12, 2021)

Wonderful build and great demos.  Your labels and attention to detail are amazing!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 12, 2021)

Great job! I always imagined you had a NZ accent, lol.


----------



## cooder (Jan 12, 2021)

chongmagic said:


> Great job! I always imagined you had a NZ accent, lol.


I'm still working on that... living here now for 25 years, the German accent still sticks with me... LOL..


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 12, 2021)

Wunderbar


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 12, 2021)

Just. Wow.


----------



## kurtis1 (Jan 12, 2021)

My first reply as a member here... Man, that is far more elaborate than anything I've ever expected anyone to build here. Wow.


----------



## DGWVI (Jan 12, 2021)

This is amazing!


----------



## perfboarder (Jan 13, 2021)

Greamazing job! Nice execution.


----------



## cooder (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!



kurtis1 said:


> My first reply as a member here... Man, that is far more elaborate than anything I've ever expected anyone to build here. Wow.


Glad it inspired you to write a post! Keep em' coming...


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 13, 2021)

@cooder  - this is insane. In a good way. It’s like the jam pedals combo but on steroids.

Imagine posting this build on the trouble shooting forum if you had an issue 🤣🤣


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 13, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Imagine posting this build on the trouble shooting forum if you had an issue 🤣🤣


With no pics.  Also immediately blame the pcb vendors for the shoddy boards they sent you... All 50 of them


----------

